# brown whites tree frog...



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

what does it actually mean when your treefrogs are brown?

1 of my whites treefrogs was originally a lovely turquoise blue, shes older now and fatter and no longer a baby, she is now always dark brown... the only time she turns green is when she is out her tank for a long period of time (like feeding etc) ...

another whites is green 70% of the time.....

my temps are right.. i presume... 85 - 90 day time 75 - 85 night....

i stopped misting them because someone told me it would help.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

yes I wondered that :blush:3 of mine are green/blue in the day and brown at night,the other is always brown:blush:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

the shop where i got mine said that it means they are sad,uncomfortable or scared


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I've heard the following....

Mood thing.

High humidity/low temps

background is dark


So who knows?


----------



## twydell (Jul 29, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> the shop where i got mine said that it means they are sad,uncomfortable or scared


well, she must hate her cage then, because she goes bright green when she is out, liek my signiture picture


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Personally I think it's more to do with temps and humidity..I think the colour change is part of their fluid conservation as well as camoflage during the day


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

mine like to sleep on the exo terra vines (which are brown) so they go brown during the day, then at night when they are obviously awake they are a lovely bright minty green colour, so, I put mine down to camouflauge. I would love them to be the bright green all the time though :S


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Mine go brown at night when they hunt crickets. Also, when I bought them and was taking them home in their little tub (resting on my leg), one of them went the same colour as my jeans!
One of mine is pretty much green almost all the time, the other goes through loads of colour changes.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

twydell said:


> well, she must hate her cage then, because she goes bright green when she is out, liek my signiture picture



she is lovely and podgy:flrt::flrt:


----------

